# open ended guest count?



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Hello,
Can someone please give me an idea on how to estimate food quantities for a "Customer Appreciation" event at an auto dealership in an upscale area? The number of employees planning to attend will give me a place to start, but how in the heck do you figure for the number of customers, especially if the weather is bad? The event is on a week night at dinnertime in the beginning of December. They are looking for finger-foods, so any ideas (how many varieties...) in that area will be greatly appreciated as well :smiles:

Thank you in advance for your help!
Rita


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The client should give you a number to work with, hopefully something better than 50-200 people, which unfortunately I've seen before.
You prepare and bill for the maximum number with the idea that the client can then keep any leftovers.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have had hundreds show up when it's free food. The way economy is now, plenty will show. The only way to regulate it is time like from 4to 6. Dont forget a lot of these people are coming here rather then go for dinner. Give a lot of things wrapped in pastry dough and a lot of starch type items to fill them up.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

All the kiss butt employees will show up and eat like crazy. Getting people out in Dec on a week night at dinner time will be a trick. I would figure 100 to 125 because most of these places employ 50 people.............Bill


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I'd start by letting the dealership owner/manager tell you what he/she wants! After all, that's who's "paying the bill" correct? And besides, they have done it before, right?

Always remember the Golden Rule: He who has the gold, RULES!


----------

